# bourbon barrel pellets



## ldrus (Dec 28, 2011)

going to use  some bourbon barrel pellets today  with my ribs  these are the ones you get with a  amnps  has any one used them and how did the smoke the meat (flavor)??


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jan 3, 2012)

I have never used them but I would imagine that they would impart a flavor very similar to oak......


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 3, 2012)

Since US bourbon barrels must be made of white oak - per law - and are charred quite heavily before the bourbon goes in... I would think they are going to be close to using oak pellets... maybe Todd will jump in and set us straight.

-Salt


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

I haven't used them yet. Why not give them a try & let us know what you think.


----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

If they are like the Jack Daniels  chips I have used, They are very close to oak a tad bit sweeter I'd say. Like Al suggested try them and post how you liked them. I am always interested in product reviews.


----------



## vision (Jan 4, 2012)

I've used the amazn bourbon barrel dust on cheese. It was really good and you could get a slight bourbon taste imo. Would it work the same on meat? Don't know. BTW, also try wine barrel.


----------

